# New to cannondales questions....



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. I've been partial to Specialized road bikes. Currently own a Tarmac S-works and a Tarmac Pro. Anyways, I had an opportunity this past weekend to ride a C'dale SuperSix Hi-mod (red/white/black) for a 48 miles (total 3200' climbing). I am not sure IF it was just the excitement of trying a new bike, but I REALLY enjoyed the ride. The bike was very compliant and just as stiff and responsive as my Tarmacs. The club member let me ride his bike b/c he was planning on selling the frameset....so he let me test out the bike. Very impressed. The down side is, I am now considering purchasing this frameset!

So, to the question. Any known issues with the 2010 Supersix high mod frames that I am not aware of. Frame integrity? Paint issues? BB issues? How is Cannondales' warranty? Does it cover non-original owners? (I doubt it, but just thought I ask). Thank you so much for any suggestions/comments.

And, I'm not exactly sure what the going rate for used 2010 Supersix HM framesets? Did a little research, and negotiated a price of $1300 (frame, fork, headset). Good? Okay? Can do better?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Cni2i said:


> Hi everyone. I've been partial to Specialized road bikes. Currently own a Tarmac S-works and a Tarmac Pro. Anyways, I had an opportunity this past weekend to ride a C'dale SuperSix Hi-mod (red/white/black) for a 48 miles (total 3200' climbing). I am not sure IF it was just the excitement of trying a new bike, but I REALLY enjoyed the ride. The bike was very compliant and just as stiff and responsive as my Tarmacs. The club member let me ride his bike b/c he was planning on selling the frameset....so he let me test out the bike. Very impressed. The down side is, I am now considering purchasing this frameset!
> 
> So, to the question. Any known issues with the 2010 Supersix high mod frames that I am not aware of. Frame integrity? Paint issues? BB issues? How is Cannondales' warranty? Does it cover non-original owners? (I doubt it, but just thought I ask). Thank you so much for any suggestions/comments.
> 
> And, I'm not exactly sure what the going rate for used 2010 Supersix HM framesets? Did a little research, and negotiated a price of $1300 (frame, fork, headset). Good? Okay? Can do better?


Purchasing the frameset is NOT a down side, lol.

There really aren't any major common issues with these frames. 

Integrity is top notch. 

Maybe a few paint issues here and there but definitely not common by any means. 

The BB30 speaks for itself, the crank and BB are stifffff. You oughtta negotiate getting the Hollowgram cranks and BB, too.

Warranty ONLY for original owner, but is lifetime.

If that frame is in great condition, $1300 is definitely a good deal for the HM


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

trauma-md said:


> Purchasing the frameset is NOT a down side, lol.
> 
> There really aren't any major common issues with these frames.
> 
> ...


Thank u. I usually like to see feedbacks from knowledgeable members versus just reading advertising hype. The frame looks like it's in very good condition. The only imperfection is a small paint blemish from a drop chain. 

Btw: would this frame be more in line with the Tarmac Pro or the Tarmac S-works
?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

That's a SuperSix for you! Given that a new frameset retails for $3,200, that's a pretty good price. The HM frame is a high end model so I would say it's comparable to the S-Works.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> That's a SuperSix for you! Given that a new *frameset retails for $3,200*, that's a pretty good price. The HM frame is a high end model so I would say it's comparable to the S-Works.


Wow! Didn't realize it was that expensive. Is that $3200 with the SL Hollogram crankset? The $1300 I mentioned is withOUT the crankset.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> Wow! Didn't realize it was that expensive. Is that $3200 with the SL Hollogram crankset? The $1300 I mentioned is withOUT the crankset.


No, the price is just for the frameset.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> No, the price is just for the frameset.


Thank you. I may have to jump on this frame then. Decisions decisions.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> Thank you. I may have to jump on this frame then. Decisions decisions.


Easy decision really for that frame and that price, you've ridden it and know its sound.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

SOLD IT! :cryin: I guess the sayin' stands: If you snooze, you lose!

BUT, I found the exact same frame ...less than 300 miles on the frame AND it includes the SL Hollogram crankset with ceramic bearings. Best price I could get was $1900. I guess that's similar to the other one for $1300 without the crankset....since these SL Hollogram cranksets are not cheap. 

What do you guys think? Still a good deal? I have to act fast or else miss out on this one too.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

The SL Hollogram crankset alone new costs near $730.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> The SL Hollogram crankset alone new costs near $730.


Thanks. So, it figures to still be a pretty good deal. 
BTW: they seem much more $ than the Sram red and S-works cranksets (which I have on my other two bikes). How are their performance compared with the Red and S-works? Thanks.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks. So, it figures to still be a pretty good deal.
> BTW: they seem much more $ than the Sram red and S-works cranksets (which I have on my other two bikes). How are their performance compared with the Red and S-works? Thanks.



the red crank, is the less expensive crank between dura ace, record, super record. you can buy a brand new red for about 250-350$:thumbsup: but not better than SI SL.. SL stiffer, lighter made by cannondale:thumbsup: etc


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

shotojs78 said:


> the red crank, is the less expensive crank between dura ace, record, super record. you can buy a brand new red for about 250-350$:thumbsup: but not better than SI SL.. SL stiffer, lighter made by cannondale:thumbsup: etc


Yeah...if the bike already didn't come with the C'dale hollogram SL cranks, I probabaly would've opted for the new 2011 Red cranks (with the black rings...pretty damn nice IMO. Better than the gray rings from previous years). 

How do you like your SuperSix HM Liquidgas? Have you ridden an Sworks before? Just curious what your impressions were.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Why is there such a big difference in cost between C'dale Si Carbon crankset ($260 or so) versus the C'dale SL crankset ($650+)? Thanks.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> Why is there such a big difference in cost between C'dale Si Carbon crankset ($260 or so) versus the C'dale SL crankset ($650+)? Thanks.


Cause SI is a carbon piece of crap made by FSA, SLs made by Cdale and are amongst the lightest, stiffest cranks made.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Devastator said:


> Cause SI is a carbon piece of crap made by FSA, SLs made by Cdale and are amongst the lightest, stiffest cranks made.


Thank you for your candor  
Honestly, great to know :thumbsup:


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> Thank you for your candor
> Honestly, great to know :thumbsup:


Forgot to mention the SL are aerospace grade alu. I also highly recommend them if you can afford em. If I didnt have SLs, Id have gone with Red.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

SRAM's Force cranks are very good to and cost half the price.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys. I picked her up today. I ended up with my first option of getting the frameset without the cranks....$1300. The frame/fork looked to be in excellent condition on close and careful inspection. Not even a blemish on the paint! The guy apparently wrapped the frame /fork in a protective "clear" bra (I thought I was anal). Hey, but good for me I guess. 

Anyways, thanks for all of the constructive feedbacks. I still love my Sworks, BUT very excited to get this SuperSix HM built up. Ahhh....this cycling addiction just never ends.


----------

